# Santa Fe, NM and vicinity



## Cyanide (Jul 28, 2002)

Looking for a few players who can commit some time on Sundays (Fridays are an outside possiblity instead), who are willing to meet in the Santa Fe, NM area (it's a long drive for most people).  Let me know.

Later,

Me


----------



## Gripe (Jan 4, 2009)

Cyanide said:


> Looking for a few players who can commit some time on Sundays (Fridays are an outside possiblity instead), who are willing to meet in the Santa Fe, NM area (it's a long drive for most people).  Let me know.
> 
> Later,
> 
> Me



I want to play.  Sundays or Fridays are good for me right now.  How many players do you currently have?  Let me know.


----------

